# blue satin fox crossed with pew?



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

me and katy are breeing agente's and blacks but we also have a few different colours we are working on.
ive been doing my homework on foxes but im still confused.

we have a satin blue fox that id like to get closer to exhibition shape.
would breeding him with a show shape pew still keep the blue fox colour?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

That would depend on what the albino genes were hiding. Albino completely obscures whatever else the mousies might carry. If specific color(s) are what you are aiming for, you'd need to know the specific genotype of the albino.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

its several generations of pew as ive been told. i dont know anything more about her. if she is nothing but pew, do ya think that would work?


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Have fun, she could throw anything.

blue satin fox, would like to see a pic.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

i should be able to get a pic up tomorrow or saturday


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

would a show blue be better for improving type without deviating too much from what you have?

I think You'd have to breed back to parent or sibling pairing to get the fox back properly though. I'm not that hot on genetics so someone else might better explain it to us.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't do it George!! :lol:

You'll get a whole litter of sepia foxes from that pairing, muddy brown mice with white bellies. Albino (I'm assuming a/a c/c) x blue fox (at/* cch/cch d/d) = 100% a/at c/cch D/d.

If you want to improve them rather than just have fun with them, you'd be better off using a blue, a blue tan, a black fox or at worst a black 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for filling in some gaps there Sarah.

personally i like the sounds of a blue fox. If you are serious about improving them George then i'll give you a blue buck (is it a buck you need?) when i have one available, which should be at Harrogate show.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

cant seem to upload these pics. keeps saying 'there too big, max size 256 kib' whatever that means.
anyway he's a blue or blue-ish fox satin abbysinnian i got from the lovely lashio (its spelt something like that)


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

tbh george, i'd leave it be, sounds like a genetic nightmare.

if you wanted blue fox, then it would be easier and better imo to get a show blue and a show fox and do the breeding.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

it does seem like its gonna be difficult. i would like a blue actually if thats still ok? it will be fun to breed this line from my blue fox. its more the challenge of getting them nearer show quality than just buying one. ill be at harogate too! my partner katy is showing argente's.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

and thanks sarah! muddy brown mice with whitish bellys? sounds ugly. no pairing with the pew me thinks


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

ok george, do I should have bucks and does with me on the day, in satin and normal coat.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

yay! cool ill see you there


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

or wait and get one off me lol i'm heading down the line to blue fox, got a blue doe and a chinchilla buck that i'm waiting on popping a litter after the new year no satin though.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

yeh cool, id get one from you too if you have spares. should make getting a whole line of show quality ones a bit faster, thanks! where abouts are you?


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

county durham but to be honest if you want the challage matts blues are the way to go to get blue fox. i'll let you know how my breeding plans go along, do please let me know how yours goes.


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

sure, will do


----------

